# How much water?



## vitocorleone (May 27, 2007)

Okay, so, is there a chart or a table or something? I'm not talking about how much nutrients I'm talking about how much water....


Let's say you've got a 18" plant (pretty bushy) that was started from clone in a 3 gallon pot outside in sunny weather --- how many gallons of water would I give that plant if I wanted to water say every 3-4 days?

It'd be good if there was a table or something....does anyone know? 

How much water do you give a plant per watering? 1 gallon? 2 gallons? I've been going with 1 gallon every 3-4 days and my plants range from 12" to 2' and they're bushy........

Help!
Vito


----------



## 85cannabliss (May 28, 2007)

if your plants look ok just keep doing what you are now. you can only go wrong if you change your routine. some will have what your looking for.


----------



## Stoney Bud (May 28, 2007)

Watering plants that are in containers is easy if you know just a few basics.

1. Don't water on a schedule. Plants don't know how to read a clock.

2. Water the plant when it's almost dry. Don't let it start drooping, but just awhile before that.

3. Plants need oxygen in the root zone. If the roots are sopping wet all the time, they won't get oxygen and they'll drown.

4. Your soil mix should have some vermiculite or perilite to help your soil be aerated and also retain water more than plain soil will.

5. Lots of holes in the bottom of the container and a few inches of course rock will help with drainage.

6. Water slooooowwwwly until just a little comes out the bottom.

7. Don't water again until the soil is almost dry. There is no schedule. See number 1 above...


----------



## vitocorleone (May 28, 2007)

Thanks guys....Stoney....

But isn't there a regular amount that you're supposed to do? Like.... 1 gallon for every foot of plant...something like that? 

What I do is I fill a five gallon water bottle and split that between four to six plants... every three to four days.  I use three gallon pots and my plants are 1' to 2' tall clones.... that's about one gallon pler plant every three to four days..... my nutrients are in my water so I feed the plants and water them at the same time....

does anyone have a _set_ formuale for how much water you're supposed to use on cannabis plants?

Thanks, 
Vito


----------



## Stoney Bud (May 28, 2007)

Vito, no, there is no such thing. You water plants when they need it.

I'll explain it a little more to you. If you live in a very dry place and have a 4 foot plant outside in the ground or in a container, it will dry out prolly every day. You might even have to upsize your container so that it doesn't dry out in a half day.

The same exact plant in Florida where it's damp all the time might only need watering every 5th day and you can get away with the smaller container.

Is that more clear to you?


----------



## makahabuds (May 29, 2007)

well i water mine whenever they look like they need water. sometimes everyday, or sometimes every 2 day . i just see if the dirt is geting dry than i water them in the evening time when theres less sun.


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (May 29, 2007)

Here is the easiest method of knowing when to water...

1. Wait till your plants completely dried out, (almost), and lift the pots. Note the weight in your head. They should be light.

2. Water your plants until water comes out of the bottom.

3. Lift the pots again, and note the weight. They should now be much heavier.

4. wait a couple days and lift the pots... when they are light again its' time to water.

5. You can double check dryness with a long wooden dowel or a moisture meter with a 10-12" electrode. They sell the moisture meters at lowes or most any garden center for like 7$. A good investment for a beginner.


----------



## vitocorleone (May 30, 2007)

I grow outdoors and I try to wedge the pots into the overgrown grass---this hides them really well from rippers and copters-after awhile the grass grows around the sides of the pots which hides them even more--I wouldn't be able to pick them up to see how much they weigh or look at the bottom for water coming out---also when you have to carry your water and nutrients to your grow spot you need to know how much you're using.......that's why I was looking for a certain amount that you're supposed to water your plants per plant--based on plant and pot size..... Don't hydro experts know how much water a plant normally drinks?

Also, a side question, how often are you supposed to feed your plants? Two times a week? Three times a week? I'm talking about Grow Big or Big Bloom and Tiger Bloom....

If anyone can help me out I'd really appreciate it.... 
Peace, 
Vito


----------



## TheStickyIcky (May 30, 2007)

vitocorleone said:
			
		

> Don't hydro experts know how much water a plant normally drinks?



Like it was said earlier in this thread it all depends on the climate, how much direct light the plant it getting, how hot it is, how much it rains, etc.


----------

